

Life Cycle of a Silver Bullet (2003) [pdf] - zachbeane
http://www.crosstalkonline.org/storage/issue-archives/2003/200307/200307-Sheard.pdf

======
techdragon
Great read, for those in a rush the morals alone are worth a glance

